# in need of help



## Kender3421 (Jun 21, 2008)

Okay, I have a few characters already made but I only have basic ideas about who else should be in my story. I just need types of characters, I can make up backgrounds. Here are some ideas that I need help with...

City name? I can't think of 
A auto mechanic- need a type of animorph
Band name and characters
A Truck driver

Any other ideas for characters is much appreciated.


----------

